# updating my SUE slingshot



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

... just updating the topic.

a few days ago I found this way to attach my bands to the fork. (someone will have previously used this way, I'm not claiming copyright on it)

after seeing the attaching systems called "Gypsy" . that I find so interesting because of its simplicity.

Well, I had to hand this kind of rings, so, I just cut about 1 cm and they´re firmly tied to each polo of the fork with afairly thick leather belts.

the result, a slingshot whit bands easily interchangeable, in this case, some kind of charro,gypsy,dankung type of thing... but they can be prepared with regular ofice elastic bands.

I hope you enjoy it and put it into practice.


its a fun and easy way to play with a regular slingshot.


thanks for watching

cheers!


here some pics


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know if I would trust that attachment or not. What if that ring came off as the leather wore in? It is a great way to do it if it is sure to be safe to shoot for a long time. I punch a hole in the top of the leather loop and run the rubber into the hole and put a peg through the rubber loop. The leather does wear on the rubber though the way I do it. Joerg uses a U shaped attachment with a threaded screw and it seems to be the best way to make sure nothing bad is going to happen to the face of the person shooting it. I am a real fan of your slingshots too. I think you make some awesome naturals.
Here is a picture of the way I like to rig for tubes. I do keep an eye on the wear that the rubber gets from the leather. This is pretty quick to change by just pulling the pin and replacing the rubber.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

And you described about how to change the accuracy of the shot.perceive other advantages besides the ease of knots?


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

sr. smity precisely. that image that you shows and many others, from yourself and other forum member, those where my inspiration when I was working on this system.

and yes, as you mentioned, the first time I stretched my bands... I did away from my pretty face, to avoid an disfiguring accident, so, I chose to make these new bands, with less resistance,which is why I mention the point of using office ruber bands which have much less resistance(probably was a victim of the language barrier)

definitely not advisable to use high resistance bands, an accident is unavoidable to do so.

One more point to your score, I was just about to go to the hardware store tomorrow to get those links with screw used by Mr. Joerg


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> And you described about how to change the accuracy of the shot.perceive other advantages besides the ease of knots?


its jus a bit noisy shot...


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Very interesting work Sr. Evil Mariachi! I love it and I think it is very valid. I have never thought of truly combining the gypsy and dankung into one hybrid resortera and you have done exactly that.

I love your work; there is always something interesting to see with you Chaneke and I appreciate the effort you put into making and displaying your work with all of us.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

nice looking slingshot


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Never use metal or any other hard and heavy objects on the band attachment point.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I wonder how you tie this knot


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

I find it too risky and not so yusefull. If anything: string, leather, will wear out you'll be smashed from a metal ring. And still You don't hve the chanche of changing lopped on the fly. Starting fom the concept, that I firmy believe, that on catty accuracy is only a matter of self tuning non the catty, like better dankung concept.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Your catapults are *great* but that is one dangerous attachment method. Even if you are using office rubber bands. What if someone hooks it up with something stronger when you aren't around.

Or sees you using it and goes home, makes his that way and puts heavy bands on. I know it sounds fatalistic but someone is very likely to get hurt employing this method.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

yep... its a dangerous stuff

you may need something more than simple safety glasses to shoot with the *"widow maker"*(LOL)

maybe something like this.














do not try this at home, please, *I REPEAT !!.... DO NOT TRY AT HOME!*


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Still kind of interesting but I don't know if I would try it.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

PLEASE!! DONT!!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

even though there are concerns with the safety of this method, i still like the IDEA of it, good job!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chaneke,
Very interesting stuff, if I have a chance I will give it a try. After all, it is always a risk to use a slingshot as I have experience more than one bad experience with slingshots, since I used. Still I could tell that I am lucky not to have hurt myself too much as other people have. Saludos mano.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Love it.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Steve32 said:


> Love it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


There have been far more safe and secure attachment methods invented since this one was posted 6y ago.

I hope no one tries the example above. It's about the most unsafe attachment method I have ever seen or could ever think of.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

brucered said:


> Steve32 said:
> 
> 
> > Love it.
> ...


Is that because of the split in the rings?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Steve32 said:


> Is that because of the split in the rings?


Yes. A split piece of metal holding the rubber at the fork tips, is a missing eye waiting to happen.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ouch!! I can't imagine what a steel D ring to the face would feel like at full draw.......


----------

